
Why did I self-publish my research-level math book? - chmaynard
http://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/whyselfpublish.html
======
qohen
This post may be interesting to people not only for the author's motivations
in using Amazon's CreateSpace but also for his description of what one needs
to do -- and the tools he used -- to make a good looking math book. (And much
of what he says about this is probably useful for creating other kinds of
books).

